

Ask HN: How to find certain breeds of open source contributor - Sir_Cmpwn

I maintain an open-source project that&#x27;s almost entirely supported by people running Linux and OSX. But we&#x27;ve come to need some Windows folks to help port the SDK. How can we find them?
======
swartkrans
You could try the MSDN forums: [http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-
US/home](http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/home)

